# Melitta Barista TS 2017 model fails to notice full water tank



## danturner (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi all!

We have a TS that is out of warranty. I can send it for repair but thought i'd double check if this might be something i can resolve myself...

if i fill the water tank and turn the machine on, it makes a "pumping" sound, a bit louder than i recall it being before, and eventually says "Please fill water tank" on the screen. I've tried removing the water filter (and using filtered water directly in the tank) and tried cleaning the brewing unit - although i don't know how to disassemble it so the clean was a "rinse and brush it from the outside" job.

Any ideas would be gratefully received as just the shipping etc. on the repair is fairly expensive!

Dan


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

I have the TS Smart model which I assume is identical except for the Bluetooth facility.

In your shoes to exclude the obvious possibilities I would first soak the brew unit in cold water for 15 minutes and then rinse thoroughly to clear out any accumulated grind and then clean the coffee system with a Melitta cleaning capsule.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## danturner (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks for that, unfortunately no joy! i will send it back to the service center i think


----------

